# Pictures of Primrose



## Rancho Draco

Hello all! 

I'll be posting pictures of my doeling Primrose here as she grows up. She is about 7 months old right now so there will be a lot of pictures at the beginning here from when she was little.

We'll start off with a picture of her at just a few hours old. She is at the front of this picture and that's her brother behind her (a lot of these will be group photos).


----------



## Rancho Draco

Here is Primrose (in back) and her brother (white ears) at 1 day old, outside for the first time. (Please excuse the dirty water bowl)


----------



## Rancho Draco

Some pictures of the kids a couple days later.

"Wait! I blinked!"









"Mom, do you have any snacks?"




















"I love you, bro!"


----------



## Rancho Draco

Here is mama, who is not impressed with the camera, and babies at a little under 2 weeks old.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Here are brother (left) and sister (right) the day before turning 1 month old.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Here they are at 2 months old. Brother looks a bit silly from here on out as his disbudding didn't take on his right side so he is now a unicorn.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Aaand here we have a two month intermission where life got crazy with a new baby in the house and I didn't get any good pictures 🤪


----------



## Rancho Draco

And we're back! Primrose is 5 months old here (with her face in the bowl) and is pictured with my other doeling from this spring.


----------



## MellonFriend

She is such a cutie! I love all those pictures. I hope she turns out to be the improvement on you herd you are hoping her to be! She sure is a doll! 

I think it's so funny that we both sorta have a kinder doe named Prim 😆. My Prim's full name is actually Primula though.


----------



## Rancho Draco

MellonFriend said:


> She is such a cutie! I love all those pictures. I hope she turns out to be the improvement on you herd you are hoping her to be! She sure is a doll!
> 
> I think it's so funny that we both sorta have a kinder doe named Prim 😆. My Prim's full name is actually Primula though.


I'm really hoping she turns out nice as well. I've had a lot of fun going back through these pictures. I have some more now that she is back with the mature does now.

I had to laugh when I first saw your Prim! They don't even look all that different! 😆

Side note, but I'm hoping to get on a waiting list with Pricker Patch Farms for two bucklings and a doeling next summer! I'm anxiously awaiting hearing back to see if the does I want to get on lists for are still available.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Primrose is just short of 6 months old here. Her sire is behind her.


----------



## Rancho Draco

And now for some recent photos! Primrose is now just over 7 months and is pictured here with her dam, Brownie, who is showing off her impressive ability to give herself a mohawk all the way down her spine. I hope Primrose inherits the long hair that Brownie has. So far she has a uniformly short coat. These pictures are right away in the morning so they both look a little hollowed out.


----------



## ksalvagno

Cutie!


----------



## Tanya

They are all beautiful


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Oh my! She's darling! I love her brother, too. They are so cute together in those early pictures.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Rancho Draco said:


> Here is mama, who is not impressed with the camera, and babies at a little under 2 weeks old.
> View attachment 216093


I love all the pictures. She is beautiful. But this one is my favorite. Mom is so ready for you to get that camera out of her face. Lol.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Thanks everyone!

I know you aren't supposed to have favorites but... I might🥰 She is also very friendly just like her mama. It's hard to get pictures of her because usually all that I get is her nose pressed up against the camera.


----------



## MellonFriend

Rancho Draco said:


> Side note, but I'm hoping to get on a waiting list with Pricker Patch Farms for two bucklings and a doeling next summer! I'm anxiously awaiting hearing back to see if the does I want to get on lists for are still available.


Oh Pricker Patch has some awesome goats! The breeder of my bucks just got two doelings from them, and I'm hoping to get a buck out of one of those doelings someday. She showed me pictures of her doelings' dams' udders and they look amazing!


----------



## Rancho Draco

MellonFriend said:


> Oh Pricker Patch has some awesome goats! The breeder of my bucks just got two doelings from them, and I'm hoping to get a buck out of one of those doelings someday. She showed me pictures of her doelings' dams' udders and they look amazing!


I kind of freaked out when I found their farm lol. It would be a 6 hour drive one way but the only farms closer to me are still in that area and I figure if I'm going to drive all that way, may as well go to Pricker Patch. She has pictures of her does on her website and they are beautiful 😍.

ETA: @MellonFriend These are the does I'm hoping to get kids out of. 

Maggie PPF Maggie

Patty








PPF Peppermint Patty


PPF Peppermint Patty, a Kinder goat doe at Pricker Patch Farm



www.prickerpatchfarm.com


----------



## MadHouse

Beautiful and precious! 😍 
Thanks for sharing Primrose with us!


----------



## MellonFriend

Rancho Draco said:


> I kind of freaked out when I found their farm lol. It would be a 6 hour drive one way but the only farms closer to me are still in that area and I figure if I'm going to drive all that way, may as well go to Pricker Patch. She has pictures of her does on her website and they are beautiful 😍.
> 
> ETA: @MellonFriend These are the does I'm hoping to get kids out of.
> 
> Maggie PPF Maggie
> 
> Patty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PPF Peppermint Patty
> 
> 
> PPF Peppermint Patty, a Kinder goat doe at Pricker Patch Farm
> 
> 
> 
> www.prickerpatchfarm.com


Patty's sire is my doe, Bella's grandfather! That is so cool! They will probably make amazing kids!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Rancho Draco

MellonFriend said:


> Patty's sire is my doe, Bella's grandfather! That is so cool! They will probably make amazing kids!


Well hopefully next summer we'll have goats with family ties😆


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Rancho Draco said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I know you aren't supposed to have favorites but... I might🥰 She is also very friendly just like her mama. It's hard to get pictures of her because usually all that I get is her nose pressed up against the camera.


You totally have a favorite! 😉That’s how I am with Barley. She’s just been so quirky and sweet since she was a week old. She’s just gotten better with time.❤ Her and her mom are just naturally friendly and gentle. It’s such a great thing to see a favorite goat(s) grow up and stay loving and beautiful. I taught her to walk on a lead, and she figured it out immediately. When I started trying to train another doeling, Barley kept grabbing the leash and standing waiting to be walked.😂 I can’t wait to milk her on the stand someday. Sometimes you just know a goat is going to be wonderful to work with. Here’s “Barbar” (Barley) begging for pets and nibbling my finger.


----------



## MellonFriend

I think there's nothing wrong with having favorites. Think of them as your employees instead of your children😆. I certainly have my favorite girl, Murphy! 



Emrcornerranch said:


> You totally have a favorite! 😉That’s how I am with Barley. She’s just been so quirky and sweet since she was a week old. She’s just gotten better with time.❤ Her and her mom are just naturally friendly and gentle. It’s such a great thing to see a favorite goat(s) grow up and stay loving and beautiful. I taught her to walk on a lead, and she figured it out immediately. When I started trying to train another doeling, Barley kept grabbing the leash and standing waiting to be walked.😂 I can’t wait to milk her on the stand someday. Sometimes you just know a goat is going to be wonderful to work with. Here’s “Barbar” (Barley) begging for pets and nibbling my finger.
> View attachment 216247
> 
> View attachment 216246


Aww Barley is so pretty! What a sweatie! I call my Murphy "Murph-murph". Murph-Murph and Barbar 😋!


----------



## Emrcornerranch

MellonFriend said:


> I think there's nothing wrong with having favorites. Think of them as your employees instead of your children😆. I certainly have my favorite girl, Murphy!
> 
> 
> Aww Barley is so pretty! What a sweatie! I call my Murphy "Murph-murph". Murph-Murph and Barbar 😋!


Easy nickname of love = first syllable of animal’s name repeated twice
Murph-murph! I love it!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Emrcornerranch said:


> You totally have a favorite! 😉That’s how I am with Barley. She’s just been so quirky and sweet since she was a week old. She’s just gotten better with time.❤ Her and her mom are just naturally friendly and gentle. It’s such a great thing to see a favorite goat(s) grow up and stay loving and beautiful. I taught her to walk on a lead, and she figured it out immediately. When I started trying to train another doeling, Barley kept grabbing the leash and standing waiting to be walked.😂 I can’t wait to milk her on the stand someday. Sometimes you just know a goat is going to be wonderful to work with. Here’s “Barbar” (Barley) begging for pets and nibbling my finger.
> View attachment 216247
> 
> View attachment 216246


She is darling! The morning is very enjoyable when you get to start off the day with friendly goats.


----------



## Rancho Draco

MellonFriend said:


> I think there's nothing wrong with having favorites. Think of them as your employees instead of your children😆. I certainly have my favorite girl, Murphy!


LOL I don't know why but that really struck me as funny. I can't stop laughing🤣


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## JML Farms

I loved all the pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Thank you everyone! Primrose is enjoying all the compliments. 

This picture is from yesterday afternoon. All the goats were cuddled up. Primrose and her dam, Brownie, are in the back. The black goat on the left is Serenity and the one on the right is Red. The cockerel, who loves hanging out with the goats, is Magpie.










This picture is from just before bedtime today. Everyone was a bit jiggy as a pair of deer had just run past a few minutes before. We have a lot of deer in the area but this particular spot is really open so the deer usually don't move through until night.
That's Primrose on the left, then Brownie, and Red. Serenity is actually under the pine bough and you can just see her tail.


----------



## MellonFriend

Aww... look at Magpie hangin' with his chicks. 🥰 My does would never all cuddle like that. Murphy and Bella do, but Prim and Bella never want to get that close to each other. 😌


----------



## Rancho Draco

MellonFriend said:


> Aww... look at Magpie hangin' with his chicks. 🥰 My does would never all cuddle like that. Murphy and Bella do, but Prim and Bella never want to get that close to each other. 😌


This only happens when it gets cold out. Serenity and Brownie actually have a longstanding rivalry that really prevents any getting along most of the time. Brownie is my herd queen now and is older than Serenity but when I first got them, Serenity was determined to be queen. There was almost 9 months of constant conflict between the two until Brownie took over from Serenity. They don't fight as much now during the day but they still don't get along. Adding Red into the mix helped too. She is from the same herd as the other two and I think she may have actually known Brownie before because they got along really well right away.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Primrose is starting to get private feedings in the barn now. I would like to have her trained to the stand soon. Hoof trimming is so much easier then. She has been pretty jiggy about being in the barn alone but we are getting there. Sorry the pictures are so dark. It was pretty dreary this morning.










Here she is demonstrating how most pictures of her end up.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Aww, all the pictures of her are cute!

I think it's funny how you and Mellon both have brown goats named Prim(rose). I used to have a brown chicken named Primrose. Guess that's just a good name for brown animals! 😁😆🤣


----------



## MellonFriend

Murphy has to get private barn feeding times too while the other does are eating. She eats so much less food than them that she'd be stealing theirs after she got done with hers. She demands that I fill the time the adults are finishing with lots of petting. 🥰


----------



## Rancho Draco

Well, I need to get some more pictures!😆 Primrose just hit her 8 month mark a couple days ago. This picture is from last week. I'll have to get some better ones soon.


----------



## Rancho Draco

These are the best I could get. She was really hyper this morning and didn't want to hold still for pictures. I think her facial markings are getting darker. She might end up looking like Brownie.


----------



## toth boer goats

She is cute.


----------



## MellonFriend

She is so adorable. I love her thick black dorsal stripe. 😙

I feel so bad for your goats having to stand on snow all the time. I'll bet their used to it though. My girls really hate snow.😏


----------



## Rancho Draco

They don't mind the snow but they do get off of it. They don't lay down in the snow though. There is a chicken coop that they'll go under or they'll lay on the waste hay around the feeder. The chickens on the other hand HATE the snow. It's like watching kids play the floor is lava.


----------



## Rancho Draco

More pictures! She is at 8 1/2 months now. When I took the picture I thought she was sticking her tongue out but I think she's just sticking her lip out.


----------



## MellonFriend

It looks like she's whistling! 🎶


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Got a top view picture of Primrose today. She is looking good! Her topline is really level at this point. She could use a touch more strength in the chine but that's just me being nitpicky. Her rump is steep but I don't expect that to change until she freshens. This girl looks so much like her mama. I think she has good width too. 










Here's a not very good side shot. She kept following me so I couldn't get one with her standing straight.


----------



## MellonFriend

From what I can see her topline really does look quite nice. That face, though. 😍 It's much too cute for her own good.😉 

I wish Primrose and Murphy could have a play-date. I don't know about Primrose, but Murph could sure use some action from a goat her own age. All these pregnant mommas want to do is eat and sleep. 😝


----------



## Rancho Draco

MellonFriend said:


> From what I can see her topline really does look quite nice. That face, though. 😍 It's much too cute for her own good.😉
> 
> I wish Primrose and Murphy could have a play-date. I don't know about Primrose, but Murph could sure use some action from a goat her own age. All these pregnant mommas want to do is eat and sleep. 😝


Primrose would love that! All these grown up girls are boring! 😆 I was just thinking the other day that if I were to retain any more doelings, I really should retain two so that they have someone to play with but then I had to stop thinking since it got too dangerous.😜


----------



## Jubillee

I think she's looking really good!

I know people that will always bring in 2 at a time if they bring new animals in so they have a buddy. I also do not like having random outlying births because if they have a single, that poor kid has no one to play with. Then I start thinking, do I need to get a friend...no, no you don't. LOL


----------



## Rancho Draco

Jubillee said:


> I think she's looking really good!
> 
> I know people that will always bring in 2 at a time if they bring new animals in so they have a buddy. I also do not like having random outlying births because if they have a single, that poor kid has no one to play with. Then I start thinking, do I need to get a friend...no, no you don't. LOL


Thank you!

If I was bringing some in they would definitely get to be buddies with someone their age. So then you have 2 there, maybe need to bring another doeling in for the fall, so there's another two, could really use a new buck so then he gets a buddy, etc. And then there's 20 goats 😆


----------



## GoofyGoat

Rancho Draco said:


> Thank you!
> 
> If I was bringing some in they would definitely get to be buddies with someone their age. So then you have 2 there, maybe need to bring another doeling in for the fall, so there's another two, could really use a new buck so then he gets a buddy, etc. And then there's 20 goats 😆


Goat math lol 😏🤫🤭😉🤪


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Rancho Draco

Got some more pictures! She's 9 1/2 months old now. She is very close to full size height but she has some growing to do in the length department still. I'm hoping that she will at least get close to Brownie's length. Elvis did the same thing she is doing. He got tall and then he got long.
I keep looking at her and thinking she's thin as a twig but I have to keep reminding myself that she's the only one not full of kids. 😆


----------



## Tanya

Beautiful


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good. 👍


----------



## MellonFriend

Hmm well that picture makes her look like she's bigger than Murphy at this point! I keep wondering if Murphy is going to get as tall as my other does because her daddy isn't as tall as them.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Here's a couple more shots of her next to Red. She still has an inch or two of height to gain. I need to get a good picture of her next to her dam but they both are up in my face all the time so it's hard to get pictures of them together. Red makes Primrose look kind of stubby. I think Red probably has the best length in the herd but I don't remember how long she is. I thought I wrote down lengths and heights when I measured everyone for weight but now I can't find it. It's so nice out today that I might be able to drag myself outside this afternoon and get some more pictures. I sabotaged a lot of my pictures this morning because they jump every time I sneeze.


----------



## MellonFriend

Rancho Draco said:


> I need to get a good picture of her next to her dam but they both are up in my face all the time so it's hard to get pictures of them together.


I know what that's like 😋. Okay so those pictures make them look more similar in size. It's so hard to tell over the internet. Murphy is totally in a "stubby" stage too. I'm hoping for her to lengthen out a bit.


----------



## K9Queen

She’s so pretty


----------



## Rancho Draco

MellonFriend said:


> I know what that's like 😋. Okay so those pictures make them look more similar in size. It's so hard to tell over the internet. Murphy is totally in a "stubby" stage too. I'm hoping for her to lengthen out a bit.


Murphy is 2 months older than Primrose right?

I'm not sure you can really tell in the pictures but I'm very pleased with her depth of body and levelness of rump so far. I'm not sure where the nice rump came from because Elvis had a short, steep rump and Brownie's rump isn't all that level either. Brownie definitely passed on her deep body though so I'm excited about that. I'm holding out hope for her to get longer since her sire was pretty stubby for a while. Overall I think she takes after Brownie quite a lot. I kind of joke around that the only thing she got from her dad was his eyebrows.


----------



## MellonFriend

Murphy was born at the beginning of March, so yeah, about two months older. Takes a lot of patience to wait for them to finish developing. I feel like I'm constantly critiquing Murphy's conformation when I look at her.😌


----------



## Rancho Draco

MellonFriend said:


> Murphy was born at the beginning of March, so yeah, about two months older. Takes a lot of patience to wait for them to finish developing. I feel like I'm constantly critiquing Murphy's conformation when I look at her.😌


I just do it automatically now. I find it very interesting how much they can change when they hit a growth spurt. One thing I'm really struggling with judging is levelness thurl to thurl. I'm getting the hang of it (I think) if I can actually feel the thurls but my brain just doesn't understand the concept when just looking at a picture.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Tanya said:


> Beautiful





toth boer goats said:


> Looking good. 👍





K9Queen said:


> She’s so pretty


Thank you guys!


----------



## MellonFriend

Rancho Draco said:


> One thing I'm really struggling with judging is levelness thurl to thurl. I'm getting the hang of it (I think) if I can actually feel the thurls but my brain just doesn't understand the concept when just looking at a picture.


That's not something I really know about. I just googled it and found this article. Thurl to Thurl? Why does that matter? Very interesting! I have to go look at all my goats now!


----------



## Rancho Draco

I get that it's the outside of the hip and I understand where it's supposed to be on a goat but it's hard to see through all the hair. It doesn't help me either that I think it's harder to see the meatier the goat is. The thurls pop out on a skinny little dairy doe in her show clip but I have a hard time otherwise.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Alright. This is the best I could do. Sorry the stall is so gross. They hang out here during the day when it's windy but I haven't gotten around to cleaning it recently. You can see that Primrose is pretty similar to her mom. Obviously she still has maturing to do but I think she will end up a lot like Brownie. Hopefully just with a better rump angle.









This is how most of my pictures ended up.


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh yes, I think she looks like she will end up looking a lot like her dam. They are both so cute. 😍


----------



## Rancho Draco

Primrose was the only one ready to wake up this morning. It got cold again last night so they wanted to stay curled up together.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Primrose is really enjoying that these big ol gals don't move very well this late into pregnancy. She thinks it's super fun to go jump up on them and then try to stay on as they heave themselves to their feet. Her mother is especially cranky and took out her frustrations on the hay feeder.


----------



## Goatastic43

🤣 That’s hilarious! Poor girl!


----------



## MadHouse

Primrose, you naughty girl!! 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Omg! That’s hilarious… sorta. 🤣🤣🤣 Poor mamas! I would be cranky too if I was Brownie.


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh dear, Primrose that is no way to be! 😆


----------



## Rancho Draco

She sure is naughty. I'm hoping once the new babies are here the mamas will catch a break from her.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

With 3 protective mamas Primrose is gonna get the snot knocked out of her.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

When she is pregnant with 3-4 someday and somebody else’s young’un is standing on her big belly then she’ll understand.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Yeah I was thinking that Red would get her revenge twofold once she has her kids since she really doesn't like Primrose to begin with but this is how they were when I went out this morning. Red had her head on Primrose's shoulder put picked her head up when the camera flash went off. I just don't know anymore. I'll never completely figure out these goats.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That’s so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

I didn’t do it. 😯😗

Cute last picture.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Primrose and Brownie are on good terms again now that Brownie has kidded. First picture is from today, the second is from a couple days ago.


----------



## Goatastic43

Aw so cute! Glad they’re back together! The last picture looks like Primrose is standing on Brownie!


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful 😍


----------



## Rancho Draco

Well my dear Primrose is a year old today. Happy birthday girl! She was not thrilled with my photo shoot yesterday but I got a couple pictures anyways.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Aww, happy birthday, Primrose!! You're such a pretty girl! 🥰🥳


----------



## MadHouse

Aww! Happy birthday, Primrose! 🎈 🎂 
She is such a cutie!
Her face on the last picture is priceless! 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! Happy Birthday Prim!


----------



## Goatastic43

Happy birthday Prim! She’s looking so big! I love her ears!


----------



## MellonFriend

Happy Birthday Primrose!!! You are growing into such a fine young lady. 🎂🥳🎈


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy birthday. 🎂


----------

